# gold coast sunday morning (palmy reef / tweed river)



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im thinking of fishing palmy reef or tweed river sunday morning depending on the weather, if im in the river i would be keen to get a feed of flathead.

if anyone is keen to meet up yell out or if you have any ideas on where to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Heya Ben,

I might be keen for Sunday, will let you know tomorrow at some stage  I have to speak to Viv and see whats going on that day first.

Not sure I am equipped for Palmy though?.........if your hitting the Tweed I might be ok.

You ever fished up in Cobaki Lakes?? supposed to be good flatty fishing up there I have read?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries mate,

just let us know what your movements are tonite in a pm.

i was thinking of fishing up close near the entrace so the waters nice and clear/fresh for a feed. but if not then cobaki might be the go.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> You ever fished up in Cobaki Lakes?? supposed to be good flatty fishing up there I have read?


Dallas I've heard the same mate would be my pick down there, also jacks... have a good one.

Don't forget a fish permit down there, tackle shop in Kennedy Drive used to carry them near your launch areas


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > You ever fished up in Cobaki Lakes?? supposed to be good flatty fishing up there I have read?
> ...


Heya Richo 

Viv and I went for a paddle in Cobaki Lakes when we first bought the kayaks.

We drifted with the wind with some baits over the side, nothing too serious.....just mucking around really.

I did see a few large puffs of sand as we drifted ahead of the yak though, the water is quite shallow so we spooked a few flatties as we went.

Something we didnt expect to see up in there, a Dolphin moving up into the lakes as the tide rose......was a fun day 

I have my NSW licence sorted, we keep our licence current as we duck down to the Clarence River, and The Gorge whenever we manage a 3 day weekend 

I wonder if we could generate some interest in a trip to The Gorge? planned well ahead of course


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Dallas,

Are you keen for tomorrow morning?, 
if so which area are you thinking of? is cobaki lakes pretty consistent for Flatties.

i was hoping to take a feed this time


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok guys,

ive decided to try these cobaki lakes,

anyone interested?

i plan to get down there at 4.30am


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Heya Ben,

Spoke to Viv, unfortunately I wont be able to make it tomorrow as I am needed elsewhere, sorry for not getting on here earlier, but have been out most of the day.



Best of luck for tomorrow, maybe we can do another trip down that way in the new year?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats ok mate,

there will be no trip in the new year to that area for me hehehe.

didnt fish real well at all, all i managed was a few bream, moses perch, some striped perch thing and a 1 hour paddle into a very strong current and wind hehe

i think i will stick to livebaiting the canals next time
always seem to get better fish doing that


----------

